# When was the last time you......fell off your bike ?



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Last week, just two commutes ago. Climbing a 270% very steep, very wet cobbled climb on the canal - front wheel washed out. No damage done, just swearing.

Before that, just a few weeks prior - lost count of the number of minor falls at Penmachno - fun though. Lying upside down, unable to get up at the side of the trail is fun. Make a move, then slide further down the hill.

The 'puddle' above our knees was a different kind of fun - needed a bike strip down after being totally submerged.

Anyone saying 'not fallen off', needs to try harder.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Nov 2021)

A good few years ago now. On the mornings commute. Literally 200 yards from work. Rounded a corner. Oil in the road. Front wheel wiped out. Down I went. No damage done except a smashed phone screen as I used to keep it in my jackets chest pocket.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Nov 2021)

Off my trike .........I've tried to tip it over without success, I think it is too low down


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

PS I've avoided falling off a road bike for 6 years. Last time was rather painful though.


----------



## Venod (3 Nov 2021)

I think it was earlier this year going through Ryther, the River Wharf had been in flood, but the water had cleared from the road, but it left a sheet of black ice, I went straight down, but not injured, i found it hard to stand up, had to slide to the verge to do so.


----------



## HMS_Dave (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Anyone saying 'not fallen off', needs to try harder.



Plenty of close calls in the past couple of years. I often ride on the canal and the closest ive come to going into the drink was when i put my left foot down to allow people past and did a silly tiptoe dance toward the canal finally resting on the metal barricades of the bank of it. I'd prefer to avoid canal water if you don't mind.


----------



## figbat (3 Nov 2021)

In early July I was descending a particularly rutted section of the Ridgeway on my gravel bike. It was about 2 days before I was going away on holiday, which was to be with a touring caravan. As I was descending I thought to myself "I'd better be careful - don't want to hurt myself before the holiday and not be able to drive". Around 10 seconds after thinking that I caught the edge of a rut and came off. Luckily it was a fairly innocuous fall - bike and rider survived with few marks and both were able to continue. It made me think though, some people would have called that "tempting fate". I don't go for all that, instead I put it down to being distracted by the thought at a time when I needed to be concentrating the most.


----------



## DCLane (3 Nov 2021)

January 2018 when I'd just started riding again after my major operation. It was a 100km audax; the car park was icy, roads were icy and two riders had already gone down on ice.

Yet, foolishly, I kept going but slid on black ice ironically getting out of the way for an ambulance.

I couldn't walk, let alone ride, as I'd landed on the repaired side. As a result I needed a taxi back to my car and was on crutches for 4 weeks afterwards.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> I think it was earlier this year going through Ryther, the River Wharf had been in flood, but the water had cleared from the road, but it left a sheet of black ice, I went straight down, but not injured, i found it hard to stand up, had to slide to the verge to do so.


The road often floods at Rhyther. One evening I ignored the flood/closed road sign and cycle through, in the semi dark it didn’t look that deep however both feet were submerged in freezing water, luckily i only had 4 miles to my home!


----------



## T4tomo (3 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Climbing a 270% very steep


that is steep
I think my last one was setting off on the roadbike on a bit of gravel after remounting from going around a ford, it was still a bit gravely and slowly toppled over towards my clipped in foot, which was silly but amusing for two friends watching. I hit ice on the gravel bike and smacked rib up a couple or 4 years back - less fun. I was still holding the bars when I hit the deck.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Day before yesterday. One of those stupid "fall over at a standstill" ones. I wasn't sure I( had my front light on the highest setting or one down, and didn't want to cycle through all the lower settings while moving, so pulled to s atop, unclipping my left foot, then came to a stop with my weight too far right, and just toppled over before I could unclip the right foot.

Unfortunately, managed to bend the rear mech in the process. Tried to bend it back last night, and broke it, so that was £47 in Tredz just now 

Annoyingly, it was still rideable until I broke it, just had to be careful not to change beyond the lowest sprocket.


----------



## IanSmithCSE (3 Nov 2021)

Apart from falling off and being diagnosed with a subarachnoid brain haemorrhage, did I cause that by falling off and banging my head or did I fall off because of it.....? I started reading a support forum on this subject but got too depressed by it.

Anyway I was riding along a road and saw a section flooded by an overflowing river and a sign saying "road closed, flood". _No, I don't believe that, I can get thru _so I rode until the water came over the top of the chainrings and then decided to turn back, fell off completely and fortunately only had 10 miles to ride after an almost complete immersion (last December).

That was getting seriously close to hypothermia, I measured 32 deg. C under the tongue.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (3 Nov 2021)

February 2020, going through the centre of Utrecht at rush hour at about 20 mph. Woman on a dual carriageway bike path was all the way over on the left hand side; just before a junction she put her left hand out so I decided to undertake her on the right. Next thing I know I was summersaulting over the handlebars. Picked myself up and the woman said, "Sorry, I changed my mind". Cycled 15 miles to the local hospital where I was diagnosed with a broken collar bone, cracked shoulder blade and broken arm.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Keep 'em coming !


----------



## I like Skol (3 Nov 2021)

Quite a while since I've ditched the road bike. The last time was sliding it across a mini roundabout on the way home from work, in the dry! That was on my current commute bike a little while after acquiring it so must have been early 2019.

MTB tumbles tends to be equally non-regular (relatively speaking) but I was with @fossyant at Penmachno and it really was a comedy clown fest of trips, stumbles and tumbles in mostly slow motion and rolling into the plentiful soft undergrowth at the side of the trail  Felt even more like a kid than usual.....


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Nov 2021)

I fell off my Chopper as a kid but that's it.


----------



## HMS_Dave (3 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I fell off my Chopper as a kid but that's it.


At least you had a parachute to tell the tale...


----------



## Punkawallah (3 Nov 2021)

Yesterday. Large puddle covering my side of the road. Decided to turn onto the pavement to avoid it. Wet leaves disagreed with my choice, and I ended up on my arse.

Slight cosmetic damage to the Brooks saddle (tough bugger) and the near side brake cover, but all said & done ‘just another day at the office’ :-)


----------



## Baldy (3 Nov 2021)

Last Sunday, out with a friend in Glen Prosen (spelling?). Came around a sharp bend to a short but very steep uphill section. Of course I was still on in my highest gear. Hands were so cold I couldn't press the leaver to change. I tried to peddle up the hill but failed and toppled over sideways. Luckily no harm done.


----------



## gavroche (3 Nov 2021)

Last summer outside my front gate, coming back from a ride. I couldn't unclip my right foot and toppled on my side. No damage to my brand new Trek bike then or not so new rider though.


----------



## dave r (3 Nov 2021)

About five years ago, trickling along at walking pace in heavy traffic and got my toe tangled up in the front mudguard, ended in a heap in the road, gained a few lumps and bumps.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2021)

12 years ago, on black ice. The time before that was on wet leaves when an Alsatian ran in front of me. And the time before that was ice again. There's a pattern emerging.

When I used to do MTB in the 90s, I had one of those high speed crashes where you see sky, ground, sky, ground. The trail was so steep and loose that there was very little impact, and I was wearing two layers which minimised abrasion. My mate thought I was dead but it's just hard to stand up when your legs are higher than your head!


----------



## Sterlo (3 Nov 2021)

Posted this before, back in March. Hit a hidden hole that looked like a puddle, fell off and shattered my left elbow. 4 months off work, plated and screwed . Months later and it's still painful. Not been able to ride since, hopeful of getting back on next year.


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2021)

Sterlo said:


> Posted this before, back in March. Hit a hidden hole that looked like a puddle, fell off and shattered my left elbow. 4 months off work, plated and screwed . Months later and it's still painful. Not been able to ride since, hopeful of getting back on next year.


ouch! a speedy recovery


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Nov 2021)

about this time last year, a bit too fast down a muddy track on gravel bike (with slicks!), got chucked into a thorny hedge which stopped me hitting the deck. Close one. Once said thorns were removed from shorts and jersey, arms and legs it was a stingy ride home.
I need to remember I am not 25 any more


----------



## Venod (3 Nov 2021)

Spiderweb said:


> One evening I ignored the flood/closed road sign and cycle through, in the semi dark it didn’t look that deep however both feet were submerged in freezing water



I have ignored the road closed signs a few times and like you ended up with wet feet, but it does create a traffic free ride into Cawood.


----------



## Sharky (3 Nov 2021)

2nd Jan 2018 - Black ice - fractured pelvis


----------



## Bazzer (3 Nov 2021)

About 3 years years ago.
Morning commute about 5:50am. Dark, rural road with no street lights, a slight dip and a badly positioned grid which allows ponding on the side of the road. I anticipated the puddle being there so was near the middle of the road. What I didn't expect until it was too late was the black ice created by cars splashing through the water. The road camber whipped the front wheel away. Bruised hip, elbow and torn leggings and jacket.


----------



## oldwheels (3 Nov 2021)

When I was able to cycle I was on a MB run with the club which usually had a wet bit. On a muddy track I went through a particularly bad bit and lost traction so toppled over pedalling furiously while still clipped in. Fortunately there was a grassy patch I landed on but getting unclipped was not easy.No damage done and everybody else thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Jody (3 Nov 2021)

About 8 weeks ago on the local pump track. 

Setting off and the front wheel washed out. Hit my face on the floor (tooth into my top lip), handlebar to the chest, possible broken finger and some scuffed knees.


----------



## Archie_tect (3 Nov 2021)

In the summer on Newbiggibn-by-the-Sea's promenade. An old Labrador walked across in front of me so I slowed to a crawl and forgot to unclip, but he changed his mind and turned back. I stopped but but couldn't unclip fast enough... at least the pile of sand I landed on was soft!
The look I got from the dog made my day- I suspect he does it regularly.


----------



## Milkfloat (3 Nov 2021)

Last couple of times have been on ice, the sort where one moment you don't have a care in the world and the next you are on your side wondering what the hell happened. I try desperately to avoid icy days now. Previous to those was a classic playing with the bike computer trying to reroute and simply riding off the side of the road.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Nov 2021)

In the snow last winter. I’d had a good ride in the snow but then near end of my ride hit some soft snow and slid. Didn’t really fall off bike though. Was still sat on bike but lying on my side. Got back up and carried on with ride home.


----------



## fossyant (3 Nov 2021)

Perfectly safe this cycling.

To those not falling off, Must try harder, C- !


----------



## raleighnut (3 Nov 2021)

Not since I got the Trike.


----------



## Alex321 (3 Nov 2021)

Milkfloat said:


> Last couple of times have been on ice, the sort where one moment you don't have a care in the world and the next you are on your side wondering what the hell happened. I try desperately to avoid icy days now. Previous to those was a classic playing with the bike computer trying to reroute and simply riding off the side of the road.


Yep I came off twice on black ice a good many years ago now, and decided then that I wouldn't be riding when it was likely in future.

Which would have applied this morning if I hadn't just broken the rear mech anyhow. Wet roads last night and a frost this morning - the perfect recipe for black ice.


----------



## carpiste (3 Nov 2021)

1st May this year. I had just got the new bike and was testing it.... it was wet after rain. As it was a test run I wasn`t wearing proper shoes, just regular walking boots... of course slippy soles slipped off pedals as I went up the first ramp I came to and I went sideways. Luckily I got my left foot down followed by my left hand and didn`t really hurt myself. Mostly embarrassment to be honest. More importantly the bike suffered no damage!


----------



## Old jon (3 Nov 2021)

Three and a bit years ago, I was in Brazil, and a different relationship. I posted this:-


11th May 2018

Oh ‘eck. Rather too much enthusiasm today. I left home with the intention of riding further along the road I found on Monday. The legs were doing well, both cycle track and roads were quiet, so I just went for it. Six or seven miles along the front wheel found a patch of sand on a left hand bend, by the time I had straightened it out, about half a blink of an eyelid, both wheels were in the gutter. Like a few around here, both sides of the gutter are vertical and deep and, as I discovered, not possible to ride out of. I flew instead, the bike was close to me but we were not attached. A group of cyclists stopped, and after the language was sorted out one of them called my girlfriend, and an ambulance. Bike into car, me into hospital and in a remarkably short space of time my gravel rash was cleaned, skull tomographed and scapula, clavicle and nearby other bits X rayed. Broken collarbone, which is one of those things really.

All credit to the Brazilian emergency services, the free ambulance, and the fire brigade, are run by the military. I was taken to a public hospital, which was busy. All the staff were so very good and cheerful, helpful even. Quite a number spoke English, a good thing for me, ‘cos I have very little Portuguese. Once our lass arrived things language related were a lot easier, but there were no problems, just laughter. Oh aye, we are really too old to be girlfriend and boyfriend, but one of the staff asked where my girlfriend was. Guess it will stick. Still grinning, it is so wonderful when the nasty bits have been sorted.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Nov 2021)

carpiste said:


> 1st May this year. I had just got the new bike and was testing it.... it was wet after rain. As it was a test run I wasn`t wearing proper shoes, just regular walking boots... of course slippy soles slipped off pedals as I went up the first ramp I came to and I went sideways. Luckily I got my left foot down followed by my left hand and didn`t really hurt myself. Mostly embarrassment to be honest. More importantly the bike suffered no damage!


Any shoe can be a proper shoe on a bike. Unless it is a racer with the spd pedals. I always wear hiking boots.


----------



## grldtnr (3 Nov 2021)

numbnuts said:


> Off my trike .........I've tried to tip it over without success, I think it is too low down


Oh, but it doable ,believe me! Done it twice in 30 yrs of recumbenting, once I did it whilst riding an Audax, got quite out of shape ,when I was showing of coming into a check, lost control and stuffed the trike into the kerb, it bent the frame in several places, but still managed to finish within time, worst thing was, there wasn't anyone to witness it!!!!.
Second time, was when I bought my new trike, not a week old , turning into my road, with the weeks shopping on the back, mounted the pavement, and gracefully tipped over onto the verge, narrowly missing a dog turd sarnie, someone thoughtlessly left behind!


numbnuts said:


> Off my trike .........I've tried to tip it over without success, I think it is too low down


----------



## slowmotion (3 Nov 2021)

Early February, coming back from my first jab. I rode over a sleeping policeman that must have had ice on it. It all happened in the blink of an eye. No harm done.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (3 Nov 2021)

A few weeks ago - a newish ride that involves a stretch of little used canal path which is just soil/mud
As I was approaching a bridge with a narrow path beneath there was some wet/muddy concrete that I avoided by going into the puddle on the side - i.e. near the canal
turned out that the puddle had a steep slope so the wheel/tyre just slid down to my left towards the canal
probably could have recovered it - maybe
but if I tried and failed I would loose precise directional control just as I got to the bit where the bridge was very low over the canal
and that would involve either hotting the stone of the bridge - or falling into the canal - with an ebike!

so I let myself fall off gently onto the sloping grass at the side of the bridge - nice soft landing - no wet batteries

all was OK because no-one saw!!!!


----------



## 13 rider (3 Nov 2021)

The last 2 times I've hit the deck I've been in the company of @Supersuperleeds . Dec 1st 2019 we pushed are luck with an icy morning and @Supersuperleeds thoughtfully let me go first to find the ice which I did as I turned a corner one second upright next second I'm sliding along the ground . We decided to turn round and struggled to walk back along the road no idea how we made it so far without falling off . The previous time was the infamous gate incident . Riding along a gated road in lovely sunshine descending a hill @Supersuperleeds let me go first ( can you see a pattern here ) into some shade were two large hedges met to see at the last minute a gate across the road . Bang I'm on the deck thankfully the gate wasn't locked shut so slightly sprung open a few cuts and bruises and the bike was ok . I am constantly reminded about this incident with shouts of GATE when we're out riding together which I never get bored of . But that's twice I saved @Supersuperleeds from a crash I think I deserve a medal .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

About 3 years ago on ice, riding to work one morning
I was annoyed, as it scratched the 'brifter' on the CGR

It was on this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843453


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2021)

13 rider said:


> The last 2 times I've hit the deck I've been in the company of @Supersuperleeds . Dec 1st 2019 we pushed are luck with an icy morning and @Supersuperleeds thoughtfully let me go first to find the ice which I did as I turned a corner one second upright next second I'm sliding along the ground . We decided to turn round and struggled to walk back along the road no idea how we made it so far without falling off . The previous time was the infamous gate incident . Riding along a gated road in lovely sunshine descending a hill @Supersuperleeds let me go first ( can you see a pattern here ) into some shade were two large hedges met to see at the last minute a gate across the road . Bang I'm on the deck thankfully the gate wasn't locked shut so slightly sprung open a few cuts and bruises and the bike was ok . I am constantly reminded about this incident with shouts of GATE when we're out riding together which I never get bored of . But that's twice I saved @Supersuperleeds from a crash I think I deserve a medal .



I deserve a medal for riding with you, you are obviously a danger on the road


----------



## Supersuperleeds (3 Nov 2021)

Touch wood, I haven't fallen off for a long time. Last time will probably be the time I got a fly in my eye. I took my specs off with one hand, went to wipe my eye with the other and promptly hit a bike in front of me.

I was riding down the canal on my way to work and I was behind a couple of other bikes who because I had taken my specs off, I couldn't see had stopped. Luckily the bin I hit after hitting the bike stopped me going in the canal . More importantly the only thing I damaged was my pride, was rather embarrassing all these people asking me if I was alright when the off was completely my fault.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Nov 2021)

On black ice early 2020 pre lockdown on the morning commute using the road bike as the then ebike converted hybrid had suffered what transpired to be a terminal failure of its motor. Having safely navigated a path a right angle turn on the following road surface was decidedly a quick unbalancing U shaped sidewards and down action. Memorable even more as further on and possibly due to the earlier impact the rear derailleur broke.


----------



## welsh dragon (3 Nov 2021)

Last time I fell off was about 5 years ago. Trundling along a little country lane when suddenly a pheasant flew out of the hedge and came straight at me. I jumped, lost control of my bike and fell rather ungracefully onto the grass verge. I was more concerned for my bike than for myself.


----------



## Mike_P (3 Nov 2021)

Flip just realized there was a later saying hello to the tarmac last year. Stopped at the top of a climb, put a foot on the ground and the whole centre of gravity went the other way! Must have been some strange camber on the road. Managed to cut my left leg on the shirt exposed part between the bottom of a pair of bib knickers and the sock.


----------



## Tom B (3 Nov 2021)

About 8weeks ago. Was going down a residential street at about 8mph. The weather was heavy rain, it was dark and the led street lights on old sodium spacings did little other than cause pools of glare.

Completely relaxed and gawping elsewhere I went down a deep pothole completely didn't see it, the jolt knocked my right hand off the wet handlebar. I wobbles, saved it, wobbled some more saved it again, wobbled some more, saved it wobbled clipped a pedal and went down in a puddle about 25yrds on from the hole....

But it was okay..... Nobody saw.


----------



## HLaB (3 Nov 2021)

I've had a few clipless moments on the new gravel bike last month but nothing serious; touch wood its been a few years at least since the last time I did something more serious. So long ago, I can't even remember what that was, maybe in 2018 due to lack of concentration caused the lack of iron in my brain, caused by the cancer  During the chemo I was really cautious with good reason, that cautiousness seems to have stuck with me.

Although, I did think a big accident was coming up the week before last and there wasn't much I could do about it. A large black stag came charging through the woods on my left. I was on a rutted track and couldn't swerve or break hard without losing it but before I even had a chance to think about that he jumped right across in front of me. Lol, all I could think about later I wish I had that on youtube. At least the rider behind witnessed it too so fok knew I wasn't making it up


----------



## DRM (3 Nov 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> About 3 years ago on ice, riding to work one morning
> I was annoyed, as it scratched the 'brifter' on the CGR
> 
> It was on this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843453


Funnily enough the last off I had was just after crossing that bridge, there’s a muddy track that bears left back down to the canal with a bit of an adverse camber to it, front wheel went out from under me and I landed on my right shoulder which I was having pain due to frozen shoulder, wasn’t impressed, and was down in a flash, didn’t even get a chance to unclimbed it was so quick.
I think it’s a dodgy crossing on that bridge with the metal grid and I never use the metal gulley bit as I feel it’s a definite way to come off


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Nov 2021)

Friday afternoon often involves a bike ride out to the local brewery tap room. It sits at the bottom of a very steep hill on an industrial estate and the road surface is rutted with quite a few potholes. I was preparing to leave when a friend said “ fancy another?” Cycling up the hill a couple of pints later I glanced over my shoulder, hit a pothole and fell sideways off my bike 🍺🙁


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Nov 2021)

Last week, close pass and cut in, ended up in a ditch.


----------



## Jenkins (3 Nov 2021)

Earlier this year with a comically slow tumble in a supermarket car park - I went to pull away but the carrier bag with a pack of rolls hanging from my wrist got caught up in the front wheel & forks.

The last proper falls were in the winter before the first lockdown. Heading out on a 100k ride and the first bit of nice, smooth tarmac after almost exclusively riding on surface dressed roads for about 20 miles. Didn't notice that the sweeping right hander outside Grundisburgh was just in the shade and therefore a bit damp - the front wheel just slid out from under me and I went down resulting in a few cuts & bruises and a sprained thumb. I did fiinish the 100k though.

Then about two months later, on the same bike also with the front wheel again sliding out and causing a few cuts & bruises in almost the same places, a slower speed fall turning into the road for home. This time caused by a patch of diesel which I found out had also caught out someone I know through work earlier in the day.


----------



## C R (3 Nov 2021)

August last year. I found an unexpected ford in my route, and I couldn't see a walkway around it, so I thought I would ride through, to avoid getting my feet wet as it wasn't very deep. Of course, as soon as I went in my rear wheel went sideways and I hit the deck. Very luckily no damage to me or the bike, just soaking wet. As I was picking myself up I saw the walkway, and to this day I still can't understand how I missed it in the first place.


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 Nov 2021)

My last off was November 2018. Running late from work I thought it would be better to avoid the gritted roads and I didn’t want to mingle with the rush hour traffic in the rain so decided to come down the adjacent shared pathway which has a slight kink in it part way along to avoid some natural obstacles.

Anyhow I was on the pathway and started to turn and then bang on the deck; me one way and the bike the other, I’d gone over the slippy white line and lost the front wheel. I slid a good 10-15 feet in the wet and put a hole in the knee of my bib tights.

I got off lucky, just a broken hanger and a cracked helmet and some bruises but the local bike mechanic who comes the same way, was not so lucky as a week before came off at the same point in the same conditions and broke his collarbone. 

It’s a dangerous kink!!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

DRM said:


> Funnily enough the last off I had was just after crossing that bridge, there’s a muddy track that bears left back down to the canal with a bit of an adverse camber to it, front wheel went out from under me and I landed on my right shoulder which I was having pain due to frozen shoulder, wasn’t impressed, and was down in a flash, didn’t even get a chance to unclimbed it was so quick.
> I think it’s a dodgy crossing on that bridge with the metal grid and I never use the metal gulley bit as I feel it’s a definite way to come off


@DRM

No, mine was on the road bridge, riding from 'Birkwood Hill, towards Stanley/Aberford Road, as it's susceptible to colder air, with the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal under it









I've ridden across that 'mesh bridge' many times & run over it too
If the weather's not been too bad (& shifts allow me to, due to daylight), I'll ride up the side of the river there, along the old railway embankment, up to NewLands Woods, then through there

This is about the limit on Marathons & with mudguards
2020 photograph, the Halfords 500 Lumen light has been replaced

The challenge to ride the entire length, off the 'enbankment', through the woods, without 'dabbing'
Unless, of course there's walkers along there too


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Nov 2021)

Back in June was my last off. Well, sort of off. I'd ridden to the Cricketers in Weston, met up with a few CTC mates and had a  or three. We then went to the Dun Cow and got into a state of extreme cognitive disfunction. My friend Ian then toppled over on his bike, onto me and my bike. So I've got a bike and a Scot on top of me, and my bike supporting the entire unfolding tigertastrophe.
Rear mech and dropout bent as a big bendy thing, and ominous looking crumples in a few spokes. And an Alivio shaped bruise on my right thigh...


----------



## Badger_Boom (4 Nov 2021)

HMS_Dave said:


> Plenty of close calls in the past couple of years. I often ride on the canal and the closest ive come to going into the drink was when i put my left foot down to allow people past and did a silly tiptoe dance toward the canal finally resting on the metal barricades of the bank of it. I'd prefer to avoid canal water if you don't mind.


A work colleague somehow ended up going into the Leeds-Liverpool doing that… on his recumbent.


----------



## davidphilips (4 Nov 2021)

Knocked of my bike by a club member last week, really can not decide if its safer to cycle solo or in a club/group?

Lots of the slower cyclists are great but what i have found is that all the faster cyclists (in the clubs i have cycled with) are safe to cycle with but some of the worst offenders are in the slower club runs and have been cycling for many years so really should know better.

Think if every one in the club run/group you cycle with is an experienced/careful cyclist then cycling in the club/group is safer but only takes one to do something silly and they can take everyone down with them,know certain cyclists that stop pedaling without even knowing every time they go to stand on the pedals usually on a hill and if the cyclist behind is to close then they either hit them or brake and a ripple effect goes all the way back.

Then theres the group cyclist that says clear when at the front when its not. Then theres the cyclist that does not pay attention when they are in the middle of the group and just cycles into the cyclist in front of them when the group slows.

The cyclist that hit me last week cycled straight into me when i was stopped at a tee junction waiting to turn. If they had not hit me they would have just cycled straight out of the junction without looking, up until they done that i always said i would rather be at the front or at the back of a group but now unless i know all the cyclists in a group i think the back is the safest place but with changes its impossible to join in a club run and avoid the sillys.


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (4 Nov 2021)

So basically - to summarise

the important thing is not how - or why or even the injuries

but who saw or might have seen


soooooo

when I went round a corner and my front wheel hit a patch of wet leaves on top of wet mud and hence decided to move quickly to the left without warning
on a narrow tarmac path on a sharp right hand bend with trees on each side
with 2 teenage girls walking towards me totally concentring on their phones that may - or may not - have been in the way
what I should have done was not tell my wife that I had fallen off and my arm was rather hurty
but maybe called a taxi and made up an excuse for leaving the house
such as maybe - I dunno - seeing a - I dunno -'friend'
and maybe suddenly developed a desire to wear long sleves (I always roll my sleeves up) to disguise a cast for a broken arm

because - at the end of the day - if no-one see it then it is all OK

maybe I need a phantom mistress to allow for the next time I fall off

a real one would be far to much trouble


and effort


----------



## slowmotion (4 Nov 2021)

The time before last was on Charing Cross Road, on my way back from a map shop in Covent Garden. There was a red light, I stopped, put my left foot down, expecting to find the kerb, and missed it before slowly crashing on to the pavement. Three young ladies rushed to the aid of a helpless elderly person but one that I knew to be a highly tuned super-athlete.

God Bless them.


----------



## grldtnr (4 Nov 2021)

The Crofted Crest said:


> February 2020, going through the centre of Utrecht at rush hour at about 20 mph. Woman on a dual carriageway bike path was all the way over on the left hand side; just before a junction she put her left hand out so I decided to undertake her on the right. Next thing I know I was summersaulting over the handlebars. Picked myself up and the woman said, "Sorry, I changed my mind". Cycled 15 miles to the local hospital where I was diagnosed with a broken collar bone, cracked shoulder blade and broken arm.


Mega ouch!


----------



## taximan (4 Nov 2021)

I fell off my new rollers only yesterday if that counts😓


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2021)

2011.

I was acting as safety officer on a course being run by another instructor, muffed it up on a technical descent and very slowly and gracefully went AoT.

Haven't had an off on the road since my ill fated attempt at the sound barrier in 1976,.when my Bell X-1 Raleigh Chopper developed serious transonic buffeting about about 25mph and spat me off.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> 2011.
> 
> I was acting as safety officer on a course being run by another instructor, muffed it up on a technical descent and very slowly and gracefully went AoT.
> 
> Haven't had an off on the road since my ill fated attempt at the sound barrier in 1976,.when my Bell X-1 Raleigh Chopper developed serious transonic buffeting about about 25mph and spat me off.



10 years, definitely not trying enough !


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Nov 2021)

Just days before the first lockdown. I hit a pothole and next thing I know I'm being hit on the back of the head by my saddle, my face is in the tarmac and all I can think is "Oh no! I've got my good glasses on, I hope they don't get broken".

My glasses were OK. My bike wasn't. Several broken spokes and not very wheel-shaped front wheel. Handlebars bent. Contents of rack bag strewn all over the place. Bike was un-wheelable but the nearest train station was only a couple of miles away. They were a long couple of miles though as I was a bit unsteady on my feet.

Then came lockdown and I was a turbo-only rider for several months while I got my bike sorted out.


----------



## Howard_Moon (4 Nov 2021)

2 weeks ago, took a wrong turn and ended up skidding along an old wooden pier on my arse and elbow. More embarrassed that owt and a lovely lovebite from the wooden sleepers.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Nov 2021)

I forgot about this event, but when I replied, I was thinking more in the terms of an 'accidental' fall, rather than equipment failure

Plus, not a fall, more of a _slither_, which could have been nasty
It's happened there a few times
Jct 31/M62
One of my regular routes takes me out over this _'dog-bone_', that passes under the M62
Barring being squeezed onto the west-bound 'on slip-road' a couple of times, most problems are with the homeward run

If you open the link & look at the map;
- I approach from Whitwood Common, (north-east)
- to the north-west (yellow road to r/bout) there's a truckstop, where a lot of drivers fill up
- I want the central lane around the r'bout (not a problem to me, I've never been cut up on it!)
- I'll generally ride 'on' the white-line between lanes 1 & 2, so traffic can pass to both sides
However, when both wheels find the over-flow from brimmed diesel tanks & start sliding slightly together, it gets serious
Especially with 44 tons of artic to my near-side

All good fun!! 

(as I go under the M62, I'm still in the middle lane, as there's a filter-lane that I need)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2508403

https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.709742,-1.393623,195.88h,2.6p,1z,CFcMbiHKS4rsf-GD2rl5kA


----------



## vickster (4 Nov 2021)

slowmotion said:


> There was a red light, I stopped, put my left foot down, expecting to find the kerb, and missed it before slowly crashing on to the pavement.
> 
> 
> > Been there, done that


----------



## Sterlo (4 Nov 2021)

welsh dragon said:


> Last time I fell off was about 5 years ago. Trundling along a little country lane when suddenly a pheasant flew out of the hedge and came straight at me. I jumped, lost control of my bike and fell rather ungracefully onto the grass verge. I was more concerned for my bike than for myself.


Strange but when I came off and did my elbow, while I was waiting for the ambulance in agony, that was my thinking.


----------



## bitsandbobs (4 Nov 2021)

About 2 months ago - snagged by the tram tracks in Ghent. Landed on my side and bruised my ribs, but the wine bottle I was holding in one hand survived intact. 

I was luckier than the guy that got caught out in a similar way a week later and died of the injuries he sustained. There are something like 500 people a year in Ghent that require medical assistance following a tram track-related bike fall.


----------



## lazybloke (4 Nov 2021)

Think my last fall was 5 years ago. Landed in the road very heavily on my greater trochanter. Didn't stop me cycling, but it was sore/bruised for a good couple of months.
I must be due another fall!




IanSmithCSE said:


> ...fortunately only had 10 miles to ride after an almost complete immersion (last December).
> 
> That was getting seriously close to hypothermia, I measured 32 deg. C under the tongue.


If an accurate measure, I think that WAS hypothermia! Sounds hideous.


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2021)

4 years ago when someone ran into my rear wheel


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2021)

cyberknight said:


> 4 years ago when someone ran into my rear wheel


Is it more than 4 years since you launched yourself over the bars and mashed your face?


----------



## cyberknight (4 Nov 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Is it more than 4 years since you launched yourself over the bars and mashed your face?


i call it added character to my rugged good looks or getting greyer and wrinklier


----------



## byegad (4 Nov 2021)

16 yrs ago, or thereabouts. Riding at night, the road surface went from gravel on tar to smooth tarmac, there was a frost, I dumped on the first turn after the surface changed.


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Last week, just two commutes ago. Climbing a 270% very steep, very wet cobbled climb on the canal - front wheel washed out. No damage done, just swearing.
> 
> Before that, just a few weeks prior - lost count of the number of minor falls at Penmachno - fun though. Lying upside down, unable to get up at the side of the trail is fun. Make a move, then slide further down the hill.
> 
> ...


There is ford in a place called the Eglwyseg World's End near Llangollen it's notorious for bikes falling off only once have I ridden across it there a green slime covering the concrete bottom it's lethal.


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> There is ford in a place called the Eglwyseg World's End near Llangollen it's notorious for bikes falling off only once have I ridden across it there a green slime covering the concrete bottom it's lethal.



Two of the lads fell off their road bikes crossing the ford on Mannifold Valley, near Matlock on a club run some many years ago. How we laughed, and so did a large crowd of picnic'ers.


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Two of the lads fell off their road bikes crossing the ford on Mannifold Valley, near Matlock on a club run some many years ago. How we laughed, and so did a large crowd of picnic'ers.


As long as they were ok .


----------



## I like Skol (4 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> As long as they were ok .


What, the bikes?


----------



## fossyant (4 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> As long as they were ok .



Bikes fine, just soaked. One lad took the 'mickey taking' too far, and one of the 'wet' riders emptied a bottle of juice over him.


----------



## iluvmybike (4 Nov 2021)

Embarrassingly, I fell off at some traffic lights at a busy road junction riding with hubby - I anticipated the car in front moving off when the lights changed to green and clipped back in - only they didn't move off and I had to brake whilst doing almost 0 mph. I fell off causing panic in the car in the outside lane who thought they'd run me over! Hubby had to come and disentangle me from bike and haul me to one side. Sore arm and shoulder and a bit of a twisted knee and bruised dignity. Bike ok though. Entirely of my own making


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> Bikes fine, just soaked. One lad took the 'mickey taking' too far, and one of the 'wet' riders emptied a bottle of juice over him.


That's the trouble people go to far as long as only pride got hurt ☺️


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

iluvmybike said:


> Embarrassingly, I fell off at some traffic lights at a busy road junction riding with hubby - I anticipated the car in front moving off when the lights changed to green and clipped back in - only they didn't move off and I had to brake whilst doing almost 0 mph. I fell off causing panic in the car in the outside lane who thought they'd run me over! Hubby had to come and disentangle me from bike and haul me to one side. Sore arm and shoulder and a bit of a twisted knee and bruised dignity. Bike ok though. Entirely of my own making


Lucky you didn't get badly hurt ,I came off in Chester it is embarrassing and painful 🤠


----------



## All uphill (4 Nov 2021)

Two years ago for me. I was following a friend on the trail from Plymouth to Tavistock; we entered the first tunnel and I made a bellowing sound to hear the echo (idiot). My friend panic braked, I ran into him and fell, cushioning the fall with my helmeted head on the side of the tunnel.

As you can imagine I got no sympathy!


----------



## mistyoptic (4 Nov 2021)

September 2019. Took a wrong turn into a beach car park in France. Tried to do a u-turn, riding a tandem, hit some soft sand. Game over. No injuries to me or stoker thankfully


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

All uphill said:


> Two years ago for me. I was following a friend on the trail from Plymouth to Tavistock; we entered the first tunnel and I made a bellowing sound to hear the echo (idiot). My friend panic braked, I ran into him and fell, cushioning the fall with my helmeted head on the side of the tunnel.
> 
> As you can imagine I got no sympathy!


You lived to tell the tale thats, all that matters.


----------



## Drago (4 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> I fell off my Chopper as a kid but that's it.


Beyyer than faling off the choir masters chooper


----------



## Biker man (4 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> Beyyer than faling off the choir masters chooper


Think you have lost me there 😃


----------



## Slioch (4 Nov 2021)

2 years ago. Black ice. Turned off a minor road onto a very minor road. Knew I was in trouble straight away. Tried to scrub off as much speed as I could using the back brake and unclipped both feet, but front wheel went and slid a few yards on right side. Fortunately no damage to man or machine.


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

Slioch said:


> 2 years ago. Black ice. Turned off a minor road onto a very minor road. Knew I was in trouble straight away. Tried to scrub off as much speed as I could using the back brake and unclipped both feet, but front wheel went and slid a few yards on right side. Fortunately no damage to man or machine.


Luckily ,same thing happened to my friend in Huddersfield took her to AE nothing broken ,badly bruised and shook up.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Nov 2021)

September 21st 2020 at 5.20 am.

Not technically fell off. But thats when that drunk moped ider took me off


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

steveindenmark said:


> September 21st 2020 at 5.20 am.
> 
> Not technically fell off. But thats when that drunk moped ider took me off


A fall off your bike shakes you up not to be recommended important to always wear a helmet.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

sadly, not the last time, but a good one cuz I caught it on camera
*
View: https://youtu.be/kuQpYZPUf3s
*


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> A fall off your bike shakes you up not to be recommended important to always wear a helmet.


Uh-oh.

Incoming!


[Explanation for @Biker man Discussion on helmets is an inflammatory subject. There is a special forum reserved for helmet discussions/arguments as they tend to go on and on and on. Here: Helmet Discussions | CycleChat Cycling Forum
It's a subject that is best avoided elsewhere in the forum]


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> Uh-oh.
> 
> Incoming!
> 
> ...


Never understand that it's all about cycling or so I thought.


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sadly, not the last time, but a good one cuz I caught it on camera
> *
> View: https://youtu.be/kuQpYZPUf3s
> *



Oh dear not damage done hopefully.


----------



## vickster (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Never understand that it's all about cycling or so I thought.


Cycling is a broad church and helmet wearing is a contentious issue for some / many folks who ride a bike


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Cycling is a broad church and helmet wearing is a contentious issue for some / many folks who ride a bike


Ok I live and learn.


----------



## Drago (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Never understand that it's all about cycling or so I thought.


You don't need to understand it. You need only to do as the forum roolz oblige you to. 

It's a bit odd, but considering the previous history ofnthe subject ots likely for the best.


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

Drago said:


> You don't need to understand it. You need only to do as the forum roolz oblige you to.
> 
> It's a bit odd, but considering the previous history ofnthe subject ots likely for the best.


Yes sir three bags full sir 🤠😃


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Never understand that it's all about cycling or so I thought.


What's wearing a polystyrene hat got to do with cycling?


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Ok I live and learn.



It's a bit like saying "Beetlejuice" three times, don't do it.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> sadly, not the last time, but a good one cuz I caught it on camera
> *
> View: https://youtu.be/kuQpYZPUf3s*



Time for studded tyres? Not sure I see what you mean. You were riding across shiny sheet ice, it was only going to end one way and the result was not a surprise. Perhaps more care is a better option?


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Time for studded tyres? Not sure I see what you mean. You were riding across shiny sheet ice, it was only going to end one way and the result was not a surprise. Perhaps more care is a better option?



You need to try them - they are ace for riding across sheet ice.


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> It's a bit like saying "Beetlejuice" three times, don't do it.


🤔🤠


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> You need to try them - they are ace for riding across sheet ice.


You know, I wasn't even aware you could get studded tyres for anything but out-and-out MTBs. I still can't see anything for a road bike which is limited to 28mm tyres though. But could get them to fit my hybrid, with 38mm on (or 35).


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Nov 2021)

Alex321 said:


> You know, I wasn't even aware you could get studded tyres for anything but out-and-out MTBs. I still can't see anything for a road bike which is limited to 28mm tyres though. But could get them to fit my hybrid, with 38mm on (or 35).


I've got some 30mm Marathon Winters, that I managed to squeeze onto a road-ish bike.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

haha thanks guys I have studded tire I just waited too long before putting them on that year. yes, I was asking for trouble. on that ride I was skirting over small sections of ice I got too confident. I twitched & went hard hard, like the hand of God slapping me down instantly. no time to react, which was good, no arm out no leg out rode it down fully attached, so the impact was spread over my entire right side, ending w/ a head/helmet tap on the ground. I laid there for a cpl seconds evaluating what happened & if I broke my neck. held my head in my hands while on my back, but I was fine. surprised my camera mount didn't break off. the year before I put the studs on too early & it was a drag on moist dirt trails. but like the saying goes, better safe than sorry!


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

fossyant said:


> You need to try them - they are ace for riding across sheet ice.


I have them for 2 bikes, MTB & Hybrid ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

I like Skol said:


> Perhaps more care is a better option?


lol, true that! ;-)


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

Biker man said:


> Oh dear not damage done hopefully.


thank you, mostly unscathed. I think my right hip was sore for a week?


----------



## fossyant (5 Nov 2021)

rockyroller said:


> I have them for 2 bikes, MTB & Hybrid ;-)



Same here - some for the old MTB that was my winter commuter - now full time commuter, and Ice Spiker Pro's for the Full Suspension - literally just for a hoot when it snows. They are incredibly noisy !


----------



## Alex321 (5 Nov 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've got some 30mm Marathon Winters, that I managed to squeeze onto a road-ish bike.



My Cube is officially limited to 28mm, and with mudguards on I really don't think I could get anything bigger in.


----------



## Biker man (5 Nov 2021)

I like Skol said:


> What's wearing a polystyrene hat got to do with cycling?


The emoji you mean I put under my helmet 🤠


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (5 Nov 2021)

Some time last summer I was riding along a canal and had to go over a bridge
On the far side of the bridge one of those staggered gate things to stop motorbikes and all that - so I stopped
and totally failed to take into account that the track in on a slope
so when I put my foot down to balance the bike when it stopped
it went down firmly onto 6 inches of thin air

I absolutely did not fall off and it was not at all funny - because no-one saw

so after a nice lie down on the grass for a second or two I got up and carried on


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Nov 2021)

This morning riding along the rough stretch of cycle track, my front wheel skidded sideways on a slate and I was diverted into the verge, a handily placed wooden post stopped me going down the bank into the river. I managed to stay upright.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> This morning riding along the rough stretch of cycle track, my front whelk skidded sideways on a slate and I was diverted into the verge, a handily placed wooden post stopped me going down the bank into the river. I managed to stay upright.


Whelks are well known for doing that. 😁


----------



## Moon bunny (5 Nov 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Whelks are well known for doing that. 😁


This ipad is haunted.


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

Moon bunny said:


> This morning riding along the rough stretch of cycle track, my front wheel skidded sideways on a slate and I was diverted into the verge, a handily placed wooden post stopped me going down the bank into the river. I managed to stay upright.


thanks to your cat-like reflexes!


----------



## overmind (5 Nov 2021)

(When was the last time you......fell off your bike ?*)*

Last time was about 2 years ago. Cycling across West Berkshire countryside in very wet weather. There was puddle covering a pothole. I only just skimmed the edge of the puddle but the wheel dropped and caused my to change direction. I lost control and flew over the handlebars and the whole bicycle flipped over behind me. No injuries fortunately, just a bruised ego. It put me off cycling in wet weather though.

Time before that on an uneven canal path about 2 years before that.

I've also had a few heart-stopping moments when drivers pass way too close. Fortunately, I have not been hit (yet!).


----------



## rockyroller (5 Nov 2021)

overmind said:


> There was puddle covering a pothole. I only just skimmed the edge of the puddle but the wheel dropped and caused my to change direction. I lost control and flew over the handlebars and the whole bicycle flipped over behind me. No injuries fortunately, just a bruised ego.


reminds me when I hit a hidden broken metal sign post w/ my front wheel. stopped me cold. at about the :26 mark

View: https://youtu.be/zqwX4rBhrMI


----------



## PMarkey (6 Nov 2021)

Last crash was the end of June this year, tipped into a right hand bend at the bottom of a hill and both wheels let go and dumped me on to the road hard, it was a nice warm summers day no rain and nothing obvious on the road and is a stretch of road I have used hundreds of times over the years so caught me completely by surprise . The result was a broken shoulder blade , 7 broken ribs, five of them broken in two places which meant I had a flail chest (I had to look that one up) a punctured lung with a bleed so I needed a chest drain and 5 days in hospital some of it spent in the High Dependency Unit. 
I have struggled to get back on the bike since as this was the fourth trip to critical care in two years due to cycling accidents and I could only point to one of them being caused by my riding (over confidence on a descent on a trike) the other three were down to road surface x2 and car driver x1.

Paul


----------



## Biker man (6 Nov 2021)

PMarkey said:


> Last crash was the end of June this year, tipped into a right hand bend at the bottom of a hill and both wheels let go and dumped me on to the road hard, it was a nice warm summers day no rain and nothing obvious on the road and is a stretch of road I have used hundreds of times over the years so caught me completely by surprise . The result was a broken shoulder blade , 7 broken ribs, five of them broken in two places which meant I had a flail chest (I had to look that one up) a punctured lung with a bleed so I needed a chest drain and 5 days in hospital some of it spent in the High Dependency Unit.
> I have struggled to get back on the bike since as this was the fourth trip to critical care in two years due to cycling accidents and I could only point to one of them being caused by my riding (over confidence on a descent on a trike) the other three were down to road surface x2 and car driver x1.
> 
> Paul


Blimey hope you are ok accidents happen so fast and regardless whether you injury yourself or knot it shakes you up .


----------



## rockyroller (6 Nov 2021)

PMarkey said:


> fourth trip to critical care in two years due to cycling accidents


yikes! get well soon! maybe it's time to switch to mountain biking where the falls are at slow speed & on softer ground?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Nov 2021)

A few hours ago. More an ugly dismount than a crash. Going up a very steep lane with surface completely covered with leaves, mud and chestnuts. Wheel spin, no traction, and off. I was expecting it though so I managed to stay on my feet ... sort of.

No one saw, so didn't happen.


----------



## fossyant (6 Nov 2021)

PMarkey said:


> Last crash was the end of June this year, tipped into a right hand bend at the bottom of a hill and both wheels let go and dumped me on to the road hard, it was a nice warm summers day no rain and nothing obvious on the road and is a stretch of road I have used hundreds of times over the years so caught me completely by surprise . The result was a broken shoulder blade , 7 broken ribs, five of them broken in two places which meant I had a flail chest (I had to look that one up) a punctured lung with a bleed so I needed a chest drain and 5 days in hospital some of it spent in the High Dependency Unit.
> I have struggled to get back on the bike since as this was the fourth trip to critical care in two years due to cycling accidents and I could only point to one of them being caused by my riding (over confidence on a descent on a trike) the other three were down to road surface x2 and car driver x1.
> 
> Paul



4 trips to Critical Care - blimey. Only ever done one, and that was a car driver's fault. The serious accidents have been caused by car drivers.

I fell off on a descent in summer, hit spilt milk from tankers, and took a large portion of my bum cheek off. Next worst was a banged up shoulder MTB'ing, just very sore.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (6 Nov 2021)

I had a spill at the end of August while descending a byway that had been tarmaced in the past. I hit a bit that had been filled in with fine black gravel that was impossible to see at a distance and skidded off. Normally this would not be too bad but my knee hit a protruding piece of tarmac resulting in a 5mm deep recess in my leg.

I needed attention at the minor injuries unit. The x Ray found no fractures but did identify a couple of small fragments of tarmac. I could hardly walk for the next week and needed a trekking pole to get to the doctors. I can now cycle and walk without difficulty but it is still a bit sore.


----------



## Specialeyes (7 Nov 2021)

I had 3 offs on 2nd October at l'Eroica, all on gravel. The first two were uphill topples on gravel when front the front wheel dug in and wouldn't join in the change of direction that the rest of the bike+rider combo were involved with. The 3rd was similar, but downhill and faster and landing on my left shoulder/collarbone, which is still sore a month later. Finished the ride still smiling, of course!


----------



## Biker man (7 Nov 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> I had 3 offs on 2nd October at l'Eroica, all on gravel. The first two were uphill topples on gravel when front the front wheel dug in and wouldn't join in the change of direction that the rest of the bike+rider combo were involved with. The 3rd was similar, but downhill and faster and landing on my left shoulder/collarbone, which is still sore a month later. Finished the ride still smiling, of course!


Well done for getting back on your bike 🚴


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2021)

I was knocked off by a twit in a Citroën that didn't stop at a junction and hit me on the side on the 12th October. I have a badly damaged ankle and will be out of action for a while by the look of it. It was my first time to be hit by a car. 

Before that, my last off would have been in 2007 when I was caught out on black ice. A bruised hip but no other damage thankfully.


----------



## Biker man (7 Nov 2021)

tyred said:


> I was knocked off by a twit in a Citroën that didn't stop at a junction and hit me on the side on the 12th October. I have a badly damaged ankle and will be out of action for a while by the look of it. It was my first time to be hit by a car.
> 
> Before that, my last off would have been in 2007 when I was caught out on black ice. A bruised hip but no other damage thankfully.


Stay safe mate


----------



## rockyroller (7 Nov 2021)

Specialeyes said:


> Finished the ride still smiling, of course!


 what is wrong w/ us?


----------



## DCBassman (8 Nov 2021)

Last time I _fell_ off: October 2017, ultimately cost me my right shoulder joint.
_Knocked_ off: two weeks into Lock down 1. Managed to land on my feet, so no injury to me. New rear wheel, though...


----------



## fair weather cyclist (8 Nov 2021)

I don't remember.

Probably some time in the 90's when I was a kid.

As an adult no, I haven't fallen yet.


----------



## fatjel (11 Nov 2021)

2016 
January on my MTB slid smoothly off on ice and fell over again when I tried standing up
February slid off on ice 40 miles from home broke collar bone bent bike frame 
April bit of stick slid up Between wheel and forks and Isent me straight over the bars
August front wheel slid out on wet leaves about two mph and chipped elbow

all good since then


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

fatjel said:


> 2016
> January on my MTB slid smoothly off on ice and fell over again when I tried standing up
> February slid off on ice 40 miles from home broke collar bone bent bike frame
> April bit of stick slid up Between wheel and forks and Isent me straight over the bars
> ...


yikes!


----------



## rockyroller (11 Nov 2021)

since I will probably fall again, maybe we should call the the thread "most recent" fall ... hehehe


----------



## Biker man (11 Nov 2021)

fatjel said:


> 2016
> January on my MTB slid smoothly off on ice and fell over again when I tried standing up
> February slid off on ice 40 miles from home broke collar bone bent bike frame
> April bit of stick slid up Between wheel and forks and Isent me straight over the bars
> ...


Blimey you have been unlucky keep safe.


----------



## yophie (12 Nov 2021)

just now, god my neck hurts, saw this discussion a second ago and thought it would be good to reply to considering my agonising condition…


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2021)

yophie said:


> just now, god my neck hurts, saw this discussion a second ago and thought it would be good to reply to considering my agonising condition…


Maybe go to A&E, don't mess around with neck injuries


----------



## yophie (12 Nov 2021)

vickster said:


> Maybe go to A&E, don't mess around with neck injuries


Oh it’s fine, just a strain on my caridovasuclatory jugulartery genotipic muscle- thanks for the concern tho


----------



## vickster (12 Nov 2021)

yophie said:


> Oh it’s fine, just a strain on my caridovasuclatory jugulartery genotipic muscle- thanks for the concern tho


----------



## Ian H (12 Nov 2021)

Three or four years ago now, and entirely my fault. I'd neglected the drivetrain on the fixed. Doing about 35mph (according to my friend behind) the back wheel lock-up as the chain unshipped. I had to lay the bike down and slid along on my hip and elbow. Wrecked a pair of shorts. I was okay to ride home, but it was late and I had to improvise a dressing to contain the ooze before I could retire to bed.


----------



## Hover Fly (13 Nov 2021)

Never.


----------



## mpemburn (28 Dec 2021)

Had a couple of “zero MPH” crashes a few year back when I first got back into cycling. Who has not had this one: first ride on SPD-SL pedals, did the “stop and topple”. A few weeks later, stopped with the group and, when I started again, was not aware that I’d come to rest on wet leaves. Schwoop! BAM! Pride hurt more than bike or bod.


----------



## Nebulous (28 Dec 2021)

Started cycling about 10 years ago and have had numerous fall. Fell off repeatedly when starting clipless pedals. Have had two falls on black ice. Fell off on LEL and broke my ribs. 

Most recent one about a year ago, following my wife on her electric bike. She set off from a junction I clipped in to follow and she decided a distant car was too close and did an emergency stop. I managed to stop without hitting her, but didn't unclip on time.


----------



## Illaveago (28 Dec 2021)

I think it was early last year . It was a bright sunny frosty morning , the ice was melting in the sun and In thought I would take my Giant mountain bike out . The lanes were okay , there was some slush about and a few puddles with broken ice on but I was riding carefully and was okay . I stopped on a railway bridge to look at the view and was passed by two riders on mountain bikes . I got back on my bike and gradually caught them up . I stayed some way behind them and just followed as they were going the same way that I was . We all turned off right at the bottom of a steep hill and proceeded along a lane . It was about a hundred yards along this lane that we all came off! We had all been riding well up to that point . The first rider went into a tank slapper and went down followed by the second rider. I reacted and then joined them on the deck . We all got up to see what had happened and checked ourselves and bikes over . Everything was fine . It was black ice . The sun must have melted some ice which had frozen again . As we were checking our bikes over I noticed that we were all on the same make of bike , Giant ! Different versions but all mountain bikes. I carried on to my brother's a mile away and did the 6 miles home without further incIdent.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Dec 2021)

Autumn of last year. Was riding an old beater MTB in woods. Ground was soft and muddy in places and there was a lot of fallen leaves around, quite deep in places. I rode straight into a tree branch laying across my path that was concealed by fallen leaves. Came to a rather sudden stop, toppled over sideways and one side of me landed in a nice patch of wet mud which I got absolutely covered in. No damage but I wasn't best pleased about it.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2021)

19 november


----------



## alchurch (28 Dec 2021)

I am lucky , I hardly ever fall off. There are some things that guarantee a fall. Wearing brand new cycling clothes will ensure rips within a few miles. Seeing a group of old cycling buddies looking at a map or something. Decide to pull over for a chat, unclip one leg, lean the bike the other and crash bang wallop.


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2021)

according to CC's search history... it was April 2019. Can't remember how or where or why but can remember the bruised ribs.


----------



## monkers (28 Dec 2021)

I took my first tumble October 2020. My cycling newbie friend called out to me, I went to cycle alongside but they pulled out from being close to the kerb to the centre of the road and took my front wheel. I fell on my left side - 3 broken ribs in my back, I broken rib at the front. My shoulder suffered what was called an acromio-clavicular sprain (class 3). Subsequent appointments showed that the two big tendons that hold the shoulder complex together had snapped in the middle. They are not repairable and my shoulder is now dislocated most of the time. Bike was untouched though luckily - pity my bones and tendons aren't made of carbon fibre. Shoe overlap was a contributory factor.


----------

